# THIS SITE



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't believe they screwed up this site so bad. This use to be one of the best fishing sites on line, now you can't find anything. SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol changes were made many moons ago,adapt bruthah. 
No issues here. I love my free ogf!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's now been well over a year since we switched forum software. Sorry you feel this way. The old forum software allowed too much spam and we were hacked a couple of times to boot. We needed a more secure platform. Outdoor Hub elected to put all of there forum sites on the same platform. It is what it is. And it's free.

I don't know what you can't find, all the forums remained in tact. Nothing changed other than the user interface looks different. and PM's are now known as "Conversations". 

You can't please everyone.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I never get on my computer, I'm always using my ohub campfire app. Easy as can be.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya i think it took me a couple days to start getting used to things. But man its way better now imo. Pics are super easy to post,like no brainer.when i open a thread it goes to the first un-read post for me.it has remembered my login since its been started. Very conveinient....


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Assuming this is your first post in over a year, and this is what you have to say?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Understood. Change can be difficult. Everything is still intact. One just needs to understand how to navigate the site. Resistance is futile...!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> It's now been well over a year since we switched forum software. Sorry you feel this way. The old forum software allowed too much spam and we were hacked a couple of times to boot. We needed a more secure platform. Outdoor Hub elected to put all of there forum sites on the same platform. It is what it is. And it's free.
> 
> I don't know what you can't find, all the forums remained in tact. Nothing changed other than the user interface looks different. and PM's are now known as "Conversations".
> 
> You can't please everyone.


Oh you mean the same software that virtually every other forum on the planet uses? *Yawn. This one certainly generates more ad revenue!

I wonder what the OP is trying to find? How about we try to be helpful and help him out instead of..... ?


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

If he wanted help, he would have asked for it instead of complaining


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya lots of us woukd of helped if he just simply asked.as much as we could. But other then asking he "shamed" a fishing website.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually,still willing,papa? Whats man? What can wetry to help with????


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL I agree with the OP, I hate the new format, things just don't make a lot of sense and I spent years as a software tester as a career. I hate I cant quickly search posts Ive posted in, on the Phone app it shuts down on me all the time as I'm halfway through the "Unread Posts" and then when I go back in, the whole list is gone so I have to go into each forum individually, also on the Phone app as scrolling down, it jumps to adds all the time ( IPhone 4) and I have to shut them down to name a few, I rarely posts as much as I used to maybe its an older generation thing...LOL I deal with it...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> LOL I agree with the OPate the new format, things just don't make a lot of sense and I spent years as a software tester as a career. I hate I cant quickly search posts Ive posted in, on the Phone app it shuts down on me all the time as I'm halfway through the "Unread Posts" and then when I go back in, the whole list is gone so I have to go into each forum individually, also on the Phone app as scrolling down, it jumps to adds all the time ( IPhone 4) and I have to shut them down to name a few, I rarely posts as much as I used to maybe its an older generation thing...LOL I deal with it...


And thats fine. Ican see were u are coming from. We have no idea where the opis, other then this site is screw up an therefore shame on who ever changed it,lol.
I dont work with computers but maybe 30 minures a week for work. So i probaly browse this site the hardest way possible.
When it changed. It made it easier for me.an i have less connection issues then before. Lol i hit my internet icon on my phone an the forums are set as my homepage(dont get onlinefor much else).


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

pappasmurf said:


> I can't believe they screwed up this site so bad. This use to be one of the best fishing sites on line, now you can't find anything. SHAME ON YOU!


The white snapper thread has been closed for a while.....But if you search for it , Title only, you'll find it...

No shame in asking for help....


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/all-white-snapping-turtle.181863/
]


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

What does this post have do with Central Ohio fishing? That's the problem with searching through forums, they're overloaded with non-fishing report related posts. This needs to be posted in the Lounge section or elsewhere.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> LOL I agree with the OP, I hate the new format, things just don't make a lot of sense and I spent years as a software tester as a career. I hate I cant quickly search posts Ive posted in, on the Phone app it shuts down on me all the time as I'm halfway through the "Unread Posts" and then when I go back in, the whole list is gone so I have to go into each forum individually, also on the Phone app as scrolling down, it jumps to adds all the time ( IPhone 4) and I have to shut them down to name a few, I rarely posts as much as I used to maybe its an older generation thing...LOL I deal with it...


just click on your name then click on your content. Then it lists all your posts.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had some problems when we first switched over. but with a few questions I have been very happy with the new look. and I'm a complete computer dummy. just ask questions about what your having problems with.

I had no clue how to send a pm so I just asked. and in no time I got my answer.
sherman


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

love this website


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I feel no matter what you do , you are never going to please everyone all the time, just fact, not going to happen. That said I've only been a member for four years like the op, and I really don't feel like I participate that much on the forum and when I have,, I have not had complaints about anything to do with the structure of it or anything about it. I really don't understand how someone that does not post anything more than a few times a year could possibly have complaints about the website unless you just don't use it enough to get familiar with it. That would be no ones fault but your own.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

OP only uses this site to get fishing info and has yet to contribute anything since 09. Maybe the mods on here can reimburse his membership dues on here...........hang on I forgot...........they are F.R.E.E.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Oh you mean the same software that virtually every other forum on the planet uses? *Yawn. This one certainly generates more ad revenue!...


So what if it does? The running costs or time spent managing this site don't come from your wallet or watch.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would think by now that the op knows all he's got to do is ask some questions. some things over time I've figured out by myself by just doing things like searching for threads. but other things it took me a little longer. there's some things I still don't know about our site. but I manage to check the new posts each day. and I can send pm's. but I still don't know how to give myself an avatar. but then I don't really need one to enjoy our forum.
sherman


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/account/

Second row down, "Click the image to change your avatar."


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just be sure when choosing an avatar pic. Your hair is on point like all dems sw ohio posters! Lol never seen such on point hair styles in fishing pics. Lol im lucky if i remember to brush my teeth getting ready in the morning before a trip im so excite d


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If ya don't like this site, then take SMB's advice.
I've been on this website since 2005 and I've never paid a dime. They have to generate operating expenses or it goes down.I think OGF is a Grade "A" website. It's run professionally and the Mods are very fair. I mean where else ya gonna get this kind of entertainment for FREE?
Hope ya reconsider.


Roscoe


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just let this site go down....
Folks start going into withdrawal.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> You're so right!


Ahhh i was wondering who they
were trying to impress.... 
Thank goodness i got game like hank moody
;-)


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

HEY thanks guys I got the avatar. didn't have much to choose from as I only have a few pictures in my pictures. so I chose one of me with a nice black drum from my trip to florida back in jan and feb. I didn't have a clue as to how to do the avatar until you guys helped me out. thanks again.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

actually I was able to go on and get to 100%. I thought I would be stuck at 65% forever, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

Love this website also. 

Don't post because I'm fish dumb but you guys have taught me lots...Thank You.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Madtrouter said:


> Love this website also.
> 
> Don't post because I'm fish dumb but you guys have taught me lots...Thank You.


Fish-dumb never stopped any of us from posting before, lol.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

Hay POLEBENDER sorry to bug u just got a silly question im still getting used to this uhub app how do u like and follow someone postsim sorryvto ask u i just cant fifure it out


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

FISHIN GIRL said:


> Hay POLEBENDER sorry to bug u just got a silly question im still getting used to this uhub app how do u like and follow someone postsim sorryvto ask u i just cant fifure it out


If you want to like someone just click on their name and a tool bar will pop up. Click on like.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Understood. Change can be difficult. Everything is still intact. One just needs to understand how to navigate the site. Resistance is futile...!


Show me how to find all my posts from 2004-2006.

The posts I made when I was a newb.

The posts I made when I really didn't know jack about fishing.

I can't find those posts for the life of me.

Everything is not still intact, nor easy to access.

I love this place just as much as the next guy, but it looks like we've lost the archives.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

This website is a good resource. No complaints. Fishing must be slow.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Show me how to find all my posts from 2004-2006.
> 
> The posts I made when I was a newb.
> 
> ...


There's 2 ways. The easiest is to simply click on your total post count.
Similarly, click on you user name and click on your total post count when the info block pops up.
I do not believe you can narrow the search to a smaller window...just the total of your post will show.
It does appear they are in chronological order.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Show me how to find all my posts from 2004-2006.
> 
> The posts I made when I was a newb.
> 
> ...












http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/search/1215276/?page=8
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ensuring-a-safe-release.14111/


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> Show me how to find all my posts from 2004-2006.
> 
> The posts I made when I was a newb.
> 
> ...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> LOL I agree with the OP, I hate the new format, things just don't make a lot of sense and I spent years as a software tester as a career. I hate I cant quickly search posts Ive posted in, on the Phone app it shuts down on me all the time as I'm halfway through the "Unread Posts" and then when I go back in, the whole list is gone so I have to go into each forum individually, also on the Phone app as scrolling down, it jumps to adds all the time ( IPhone 4) and I have to shut them down to name a few, I rarely posts as much as I used to maybe its an older generation thing...LOL I deal with it...


All you have to do is look at all the blank posts everyone makes to know its not the most intuitive or not working correctly? Ever tried to edit a post? Lol, boy that can go sideways pretty quick. Usually when working with a post with images. It is what it is.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> So what if it does? The running costs or time spent managing this site don't come from your wallet or watch.


Yet there are many of us who WOULD pay something in dues to get rid of all the.. Ahh, nevermind.  How many people pay for Pandora to get interruption free stream? When so many others are content listening to the commercials. I hate commercials.

Oh, I just noticed you can pay $25 for the year to kill the ads  Interesting.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just be sure when choosing an avatar pic. Your hair is on point like all dems sw ohio posters! Lol never seen such on point hair styles in fishing pics. Lol im lucky if i remember to brush my teeth getting ready in the morning before a trip im so excite d


Eyebrows ON FLEEK!

Gotta work on our photo filter game as well it would seem.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> View attachment 213723
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213724


That must be a view you get as an admin. If not, I don't see what you see. The only way I can do it is by clicking on my post count, its its not in chronological order. It also only gives you 10 pages and when you click on "find older posts, it only gives you one more page.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Show me how to find all my posts from 2004-2006.
> 
> The posts I made when I was a newb.
> 
> ...




Here are some of them It can be done.....

Post by: acklac7, Aug 5, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Mystery Columbus Quarry Lake?*
runaway bay and the surrounding quarrie(s)have MONSTER bass....only problem is they can be spooked eaisly due to the clarity of the water (similar...
Post by: acklac7, Aug 4, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Whats hot on the water right now?-*
smallies and flatheads are hot right now.....look for the saugeyes to pick up like wildfire in late august/early september
Post by: acklac7, Aug 4, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Indian Village @ Griggs.*
I used to pass through the Indian village camp 4 or 5 times a week, while going saugeye & catfishing. The property is owned by the city of...
Post by: acklac7, Aug 4, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*FLATs in sciotot near Circleville*
however if you dont release them they will become extinct (from the scioto...north of greenlawn) Got one a couple months ago.....wont give the...
Post by: acklac7, Aug 1, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Bid Darby*
there are musky in the lower scioto.....and someone caught one above griggs within the past year....they are rare but they do occur in the scioto...
Post by: acklac7, Jul 20, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*shovel sheepheads 6/12/04*
From what I have heard (through my friends at the EPA) the scioto has made a major comeback ...and is in relitivley good shape......only problem...
Post by: acklac7, Jul 20, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*shovel sheepheads 6/12/04*
...I sure hope your releasing them....or they wont be around much longer
Post by: acklac7, Jul 16, 2004 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> That must be a view you get as an admin. If not, I don't see what you see. The only way I can do it is by clicking on my post count, its its not in chronological order. It also only gives you 10 pages and when you click on "find older posts, it only gives you one more page.


There is only one Admin here and it isn't me.

Old posts are listed 10 pages at a time and what I pulled up anyone can.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> That must be a view you get as an admin. If not, I don't see what you see. The only way I can do it is by clicking on my post count, its its not in chronological order. It also only gives you 10 pages and when you click on "find older posts, it only gives you one more page.


When I look at your posts, they are in order...



Post
*Looking for a partner to fish some water (West Columbus)*
when you plan on going?

Post by: MassillonBuckeye, May 3, 2010 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Another Great Day on the Scioto 5/2/2010!*
Haha  Ya my dad loves em. I dunno, I'm just a bass/walleye/perch/crappie/bluegill snob I guess!
Post by: MassillonBuckeye, May 3, 2010 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Looking For Old Barns*
Heart Pine? 
Post by: MassillonBuckeye, May 3, 2010 in forum: OGF Marketplace

Post
*Hodgman Waders*
This link works. Nice find! Was just looking at some on craigslist for 150$... Gotta watch that place sometimes heh.
Post by: MassillonBuckeye, May 3, 2010 in forum: Hot Deals

Post
*Etiquette!!!*
Yep. Can;t imagine someone moving in on me like that! I've been lucky so far I guess. That and I'm usually fishing with big friends haha 
Post by: MassillonBuckeye, May 3, 2010 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports

Post
*Another Great Day on the Scioto 5/2/2010!*
Question. New to fishing this area but what areas are generally accepted as "edible" and which areas to stay away from as far as pollution goes?...
Post by: MassillonBuckeye, May 3, 2010 in forum: Central Ohio Fishing Reports
Find older messages


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...some people on welfare complain about it too. Before complaining, they don't stop to consider the work and efforts that others put out so they can get their freebies.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Suggestion, explore the site and see what result's you get with that particular function.
You won't be able to break anything. Garanteed.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> There is only one Admin here and it isn't me.
> 
> Old posts are listed 10 pages at a time and what I pulled up anyone can.


That doesn't help. You never said how you go to what you were looking at. How do you get to the view you shared in that screenshot?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll go slow....
_Go to your profile page. Click on POSTINGS_








_Then scroll to the bottom...










Then scroll to the bottom of page 10 and...









_


----------

